# Dispatcher



## Tamar

En "dispatcher" in het nederlands?

A dispatcher is someone working at a security company, sending out people to check for burglaries (in biz./houses). 
What is the name for it in Dutch?


----------



## Brownpaperbag

I'd say _beveiligingsbeambte

_Brown


----------



## AllegroModerato

A "dispatcher" is called _centralist/planner _in Dutch. A "dispatcher working at a security company" would be _centralist bij een beveiligingsbedrijf, _or _centralist beveiliging._


----------



## Tamar

I also found "controlroom operator" which matched the description I was looking for. 
I think "beveiligsbeamte" is more the person the "centralist" would send to check to see if there's a burglary, right? 
I've just searched the net for hours to figure that out! "Centralist beveiliging" sounds like what I was looking for 

Thank you both for the help


----------



## AllegroModerato

Yes, you´re right. "Beveiligingsbeamte" means "security guard". "Control room" is "meldkamer". You could optionally add that to the job description: _centralist meldkamer beveiliging_.


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Oops serves me right for not reading the question properly


----------



## Pentatiet

Een _(Beveiligings)coördinator_ perharps?


----------



## Tamar

Brown, it's okay, it still helped me - I knew more or less what to look for...

Pentatiet, that's also a nice one (my god! in Hebrew there's one option for that job). 

I explain what it is in one sentence... Seems that people who are not a part of that world, don't know what a dispatcher is anyway (in any language).


----------



## NewtonCircus

What is actually wrong with using the word _dispatcher _(in Dutch)? 

I googled;

- "_een dispatcher_": around 25000 hits.
- "_een centralist": _13000 hits 
- _Beveiligingscoördinator: 8170 _hits

Don't you think you'd face the same problem in English. A dispatcher can work about anywhere not just in a security company.

Groetjes Herman


----------



## AllegroModerato

"Dispatcher", in Dutch, seems to be associated above all with logistics and transportation. Moreover, if you search for "dispatcher beveiliging" you hardly get any results. "Centralist beveiliging", on the other hand, gets you 819 hits.


----------



## Joannes

To my feeling, in Dutch, a dispatcher doesn't need to be associated with logistics and transportation. For me it would also work for emergency services, taxis, and security for that matter.

Although Google hits can give an indication, Google is not a linguistic corpus. I think a string like "dispatcher/centralist beveiliging" is a rather strange one, and the low number of hits (also for centralist) cannot be used to prove anything..


----------



## AllegroModerato

Joannes said:


> To my feeling, in Dutch, a dispatcher doesn't need to be associated with logistics and transportation. For me it would also work for emergency services, taxis, and security for that matter.
> 
> Although Google hits can give an indication, Google is not a linguistic corpus. I think a string like "dispatcher/centralist beveiliging" is a rather strange one, and the low number of hits (also for centralist) cannot be used to prove anything..


So, does your "feeling" prove anything for that matter? 

The question is not really about linguistics, it´s about a job description, and I think  Google can provide a fairly good oversight in that regard. So, I insist: someone working at a control room (meldkamer) for emergency services and such is *most commonly* called a "centralist".


----------



## Beninjam

Odd that nobody mentions the related "dispacheur", which is the Dutch word for "loss/average adjuster", but which now seems to be in the process of being replaced by "expert".


----------

